# A long time gone



## Ed-GT5000 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello to all, I have not posted to this forum since 2004. My old name was Ed_GT5000. at that time I had a new wife a new old house and a new GT5000. Well the wife and house are long gone but the GT5000 is still going strong. I don't get the chance to operate it much anymore my son in law uses it to cut 5+ acres on property I own. 2 weeks ago I change the oil and air filter and cut a couple acres for fun. Still runs like it always did, strong as a mule and yes the 25HP kohler still backfires on shutdown! The only problem I ever had was when the steering link end broke when son in law went into a hole. rather than buy a new one I just drilled it out and put a bolt in it.

Well I got another wife now and I am closing on a house in 1 week it has a 200'X200' lot and I am too old to push mow it for long. I have a craftsman self propelled pusher that will buy me some time.

So here are my options:

1, Get a trailer and haul the GT5000.... 
but that is a lot of work for me and the old tractor don't know which will give out first.

2, Fix up an old cub cadet I have. need tires, battery hard to shift and has not ran in two years. I does have a good 12.5 kohler it is a 1015 i think.

3, Fix up a old MTD troy bilt GT I have it has a 22HP briggs vtwin with a blown head gasket has not run in 4 years and need alot of TLC. The cub would be a easier fix.

4, Buy a new small LT for the house would have to be a deere, cub. or AYP. I don't like MTD other than cub and I like kohler.

5, buy a new craftsman GT and it could eventually replace the GT5000 on the farm, but they don't make gear drive anymore and that is what i want in a GT 

I don't want to buy used because I all ready have too much to work on. I plan on working the two nonrunning tractors this winter or when I get Time.

sorry for the long post just weighing my options


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome back Ed! Conrats on things going better for you these days. All I can do is give you my opinion and that would be to go with option 4 or 5. That's if it was me. Bit of an expense, but then it's new, like your wife and your home, plus you get a warranty. Can't beat that!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi Ed.......it's been a while. Good to hear from you! I had been gone a few years myself and found my way back.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome back Ed.


----------



## Ed-GT5000 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you all for welcoming back. I went out to look at some new tractors tonight. Went to sears and lowes. I hate to say I was not too impressed at sears for the price. 
they did have a huge GT on clearance a model I did not know of it has power steering and a lot of big tractor features but the price was twice that of their standard GT.

at lowes the only one i liked was the Husqvarna Garden Tractor it had a good price 2299 and came with a free cart and 5% off with lowes card. a great warranty too. Well the cart deal is over tomorrow and I am just looking for now. Is this a AYP product? 

The troybilts were ok for the price but the frames looked flimsey and the decks looked cheap and over the years i have learned that a good deck is a must

I noticed that the lower model deeres had small single cylinder briggs and only two deck wheels. 


this is going to be tough but the husqvarna GT looks to be the best value so far


----------



## Ed-GT5000 (Apr 26, 2013)

Argee I remember you from years ago, Are there many of us old timers still on Here?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ed-GT5000 said:


> Argee I remember you from years ago, Are there many of us old timers still on Here?


Not many from the original TF group. There are a few from the MTF group. Did you go over to MTF when Andy closed the doors here?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ed...the current Husqvarna is made by at the AYP facility. I sold my GT5000 and currently own a Husqvarna GTH26V5LS...it's designated as a garden tractor with a Kawasaki engine and a Hydrogear transaxle with 1" shafts.... which are pretty heavy duty. Look real close at the power trains which vary from model to model.


----------



## Ed-GT5000 (Apr 26, 2013)

Argee: I remember the site shuting down now. I recall going to another site I think it was through Garden Web but I never stayed with it. This site seemed more friendly.

the husqavarna I looked at was this one:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_372787-6331...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

Husqvarna 26 HP V-Twin Dual Hydrostatic 54-in Garden Tractor

(6 Reviews) 


$2,299.00 

Qty.: 
Add to Cart Husqvarna 26 HP V-Twin Dual Hydrostatic 54-in Garden Tractor 
Item #: 372787 
Model #: 960450037 
• 26-HP V-Twin Kohler Courage engine 
• 54" reinforced 3-blade cutting deck with air induction 
• 15" high back with slide adjustment 

I am good with kohler and the deck was very heavy duty looking. I am wondering about the trans/hydro. are they the same on all husqvarna GT's? I have read on the web somthing about the axel breaking? not that that matters too much because the warrenty is so good. I am really liking this one and may go with this but want to look at the cubs and home depot and tractor supply first.

since you have owned both GT5000 and Husqvarna, do you know if the doser blade from the gt5000 will work on the Husqvarna?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> Ed...the current Husqvarna is made by at the AYP facility. I sold my GT5000 and currently own a Husqvarna GTH26V5LS...it's designated as a garden tractor with a Kawasaki engine and a Hydrogear transaxle with 1" shafts.... which are pretty heavy duty. Look real close at the power trains which vary from model to model.




I noticed they changed the model# on the new ones Argee they are GT52XLS now but it looks just like yours.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ed....HERE are the specifications from the Husqvarna site on the machine you mentioned, it's a LGT2654 model. It appears it is lawn tractor rather than a garden tractor, it has a Tuff Torq transaxle and I'm guessing only 3/4" shaft....controlled thru a lever shifter for forward and reverse. (Don't know enough about Tuff Torq to say whether it's a good or bad unit) I've also heard the same thing about the axles snapping on that transaxle. The transaxle in my GTH is a HydroGear G730 and from what I learned from other owners, it's a pretty tough unit. The LGT2654 also has the stamped deck rather than the fabricated one. My opinion is this is more of a lawn tractor and I don't know how it would hold up to ground engaging implements or repeated tough use. It's not even close to the stoutness of your GT5000. To enter into that realm....you're going to have to get into one of the GT models.

I haven't checked whether the dozer blade will fit up on the Husqvarna....I'm pretty sure I could modify it to fit if need be....but I doubt I'll use it as I've given all my plowing chores to my UTV. I primarily purchased my GTH to replace my Murray 46" lawn mower and my Craftsman which had been relegated to garden duty. The garden duty will now be assigned to my Simplicity 7112. So I'll primarily be uing my GTH as a lawn mowing/pine needle collecting machine. It came with a 3-bin bagger and blower unit. I've driven it around a little as I wait for all the snow to melt and it's very comfortable. I think I'm going to fix up the right side compartment to hold ice so I can keep a "cool one" readily at hand as I keep expanding the area I mow this year:beer:. 





wjjones said:


> I noticed they changed the model# on the new ones Argee they are GT52XLS now but it looks just like yours.


Yes...it is the same unit.


----------



## Ed-GT5000 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you for all the info Argee, I looked at the Husqvarna again and the way the deck is fitted to the tractor is completely different from my GT5000 so the plow blade is not going to fit right on. I really thought this was a GT from the name and the big tires. All that said it does look to be the most sturdy unit at lowes. however I am still looking at what will be the best for me. I did get my cub cadet running today looks like it will need at least one front tire to get it going the deck is off and will need TLC all over to get it servicable. I see that it is a 1315. the engine it great but I may just buy a cheap new LT to get me cutting. while I work on other projects. I really dont need a true GT but if I go for a small LT 42" cut Who makes quality nowadays? the market seems that the smaller they get the cheaper they get. I looked at the cub cadet 1040, it looked cute and I could see my self using it. But the reviews are not so great.

While I was at lowes I also took a second look at troy bilt bronco be cause it has a kohler, certainly a cheepo and the JD L105 if the JD had a Kohler I would buy it.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ed-GT5000 said:


> Thank you for all the info Argee, I looked at the Husqvarna again and the way the deck is fitted to the tractor is completely different from my GT5000 so the plow blade is not going to fit right on. I really thought this was a GT from the name and the big tires. All that said it does look to be the most sturdy unit at lowes. however I am still looking at what will be the best for me. I did get my cub cadet running today looks like it will need at least one front tire to get it going the deck is off and will need TLC all over to get it servicable. I see that it is a 1315. the engine it great but I may just buy a cheap new LT to get me cutting. while I work on other projects. I really dont need a true GT but if I go for a small LT 42" cut Who makes quality nowadays? the market seems that the smaller they get the cheaper they get. I looked at the cub cadet 1040, it looked cute and I could see my self using it. But the reviews are not so great.
> 
> While I was at lowes I also took a second look at troy bilt bronco be cause it has a kohler, certainly a cheepo and the JD L105 if the JD had a Kohler I would buy it.


You're welcome! I've worked at Home Depot for 11 years.....and as a Millwork Specialist for the last 9 years. I mentioned to them in late winter that I was getting stale in my position and would like a little variety....so this year they accomadated me and I now work a few days a week in the Garden dept. as an Power Equipment Specialist. I'm selling tractors, chainsaws, tillers, etc. and having a ball......the reason I'm mentioning this is not to brag.... but because it has given me the opportunity to take a long and hard look at the John Deere 100 series, Cub Cadet 1000 series and the Ariens Lawn tractors. I gotta say....the one that impresses me the most is the Cub Cadet....specifically the LGT 1054. It's a solid, well thought out little tractor with some real nice components. It has a 26 HP Kohler, the Hydro-Gear 320-0610 which I'm guessing is similar to *this one*, and an impressive mower deck that you can step on to mount the tractor. If you get an opportunity to look this Cub Cadet over, I think you'll be as impressed as I am. (As much as I love my Husqvarna, getting on and off is awkward becasue of the wide deck.) I'm pretty sure I'm going to engineer the belt covers to be "step on" design to facilitate mounting the tractor.....even if I have to buy them from Cub Cadet and paint them orange


----------



## Ed-GT5000 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes that LGT1054 is one nice machine! but out of price range for now with a new house to close on Friday. I think I am going to try to get by with the old cub rider for this summer if the neighbors don't laugh at me too much. I ordered two inner tubes from Jacks small engines for the front. The neghbors will have to get used to old riding mowers with me there anyway :lmao:

Here Is the ugly cub and that is my GT5000 upper left


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a nice looking machine! A little tire repair, a new seat and some paint and she'll look like new! Does it run pretty well?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yes The engine is strong. it is a 12.5 kohler. About 4 years ago I went through it with new rings, lapped the valves and new gaskets. I then used it very little to pull a lawn cart around. since then it has sat outside for two years. I put a battery in it and pulled the spark plug and jumped the selenoid to get oil flowing. put the plug back in, dumped gas in tank and carb and it fired right up. It idels down great but I have to put the choke on half for high RPM so it will need a carb cleaning. I like it for what it is but top dollar for this model is about $400 on a good day so if I put anything into this one it will not show much return. The good news is it was free.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Thought I would post a link to a thread I started in the cub cadet forum that shows the progress I have made so far. 

http://www.tractorforum.com/f284/1315-work-progress-24539/


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Amazing what a little TLC does for it!


----------

